# Military Watches of the World: Great Britain



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

"One of the most iconic of perhaps all issued military watches is the 6B/346, commonly referred to as the Mk. 11 and produced by Jaeger LeCoultre and International Watch Company. This spec was designed in the immediate aftermath of the War as a new, highly accurate navigation watch for issue to pilots by the MoD, and was in use from 1948 through 1981-quite a run for an issued timepiece."

This was a pretty good read and thought it would be of interest: http://wornandwound.com/military-watches-of-the-world-great-britain-part-2-post-wwii-through-the-vietnam-war-era/


----------



## Henryviii (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks for sharing.

It's a shame the stuff issued (mostly) nowadays is cheap, nasty junk that doesn't really hold up.

I say mostly as I'm certain that most "specialised" units getting something a bit stronger than the Pulsar :/


----------



## Henryviii (Jun 17, 2018)

In hindsight, perhaps I shouldn't be too harsh on the watches. We need something that the average Squad won't put on ebay or invariably destroy!


----------



## Salt (May 20, 2018)

Henryviii said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> It's a shame the stuff issued (mostly) nowadays is cheap, nasty junk that doesn't really hold up.
> 
> I say mostly as I'm certain that most "specialised" units getting something a bit stronger than the Pulsar :/


 I think sold watches are available, just the prices have gone crazy!


----------



## robertclark101299 (1 mo ago)

Military watch is actually just as important as any other military gear. It is necessary for proper synchronization of timekeeping. They are designed and manufactured to meet military standards. In general, current military issue watches must be durable and reliable.


----------



## Jacksy (10 mo ago)

good read thanks.


----------

